# 2016 American Cancer Society Relay for Life--Chance to Win a 1 Day M School



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Some of you who have done the Performance Center Delivery, or participate in the Performance Center Delivery Forum here may know Jonathan Stribble, a Product & Delivery Support Specialist at the BMW Performance Center in South Carolina.

As well, Jonathan was an active member of this forum for several years, but, unfortunately due to a policy change that was implemented by BMW, he is no longer allowed to post or comment as a BMW representative on any social media site or forum. Since this policy was implemented, I have posted about his efforts, the last several years.

Each year Jonathan does an annual fundraising for the American Cancer Society and he is offering up another chance to win a 1 Day M School at the BMW Performance Center.

For each $10 donation to the American Cancer Society through Jonathan's site below, he will enter your name into the drawing. He has all the details listed on his Relay for Life page: 

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?px=13292446&pg=personal&fr_id=71100&s_locale=en_US&et=RefHiDaSnWvETS5BSwtZOw&s_tafId=1687985

Jonathan has done and continues to do great work raising money for the American Cancer Society, so, if you are able, please support his efforts.

It's a great cause--and you have a chance to win a 1 Day M School by donating!

The drawing is Friday, May 13, 2016, during the Spartanburg Relay for Life event.

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

Excited to see that he is doing this again this year! I was lucky enough to win last year, and I gave the day at the school to my husband as a gift. He had the time of his life! What a wonderful way to raise money for this worthy cause!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Can that be taken as 1 of the days at Nordschleife M school Donnie  - I know you're lurking 
Great cause. Thanks for putting this up.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting FairfaxM3, and thanks Jonathan for continuing this annual tradition!


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thank you to all that have donated so far! It is much appreciated.

If you are able to donate, there is still time.

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?px=13292446&pg=personal&fr_id=71100&s_locale=en_US&et=RefHiDaSnWvETS5BSwtZOw&s_tafId=1687985 

The drawing will be held during the ACS Relay For Life event on May 13th, 2016.


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Thank you, again, to all that have donated so far! It is much appreciated.

If you are able to donate, time is quickly running out. The drawing will be held during the ACS Relay For Life event on May 13th, 2016.

For more information and to donate, please see the following link:

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR?p..._US&et=RefHiDaSnWvETS5BSwtZOw&s_tafId=1687985


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

A message from Jonathan Stribble regarding the drawing:



> Thank you to everyone that donated and supported my fundraising efforts for the American Cancer Society. This year***8217;s event was great and with your help, over $321,000 was raised to help benefit ACS which will allow them to continue their research support to find a cure and help support those who are currently battling this disease.
> 
> I***8217;m happy to announce this year***8217;s winner was J. Hill, who goes by ***8220;BMW Power***8221; on Bimmerfest. Congratulations to ***8220;BMW Power***8221; and thank you all again for your support!


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats To the winner!!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you Jonathan! 

Looking forward to going again!


----------

